# Double Post - raw diet after parvo



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

so my puppy had a case of parvo, it never got too too bad, she was right into the hospital. well she made it and shes been home since wednesday. and hungry until yesterday. we had been feeding her bland diet, chicken hamburg boiled with rice and broth, along with canned dog food. shes really not into it anymore and neither am i, it makes her go to the bathroom alot during the day. just wondering if anyone knows when it would be ok to switch her back to raw like we had her on before, we fed her bravo with a little kibble mixed in to teach her to chew. she came home wednesday and hasnt thrown up since tuesday, alternating between solid and pudding movements.


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

*raw diet after parvo*

so my puppy had a case of parvo, it never got too too bad, she was right into the hospital. well she made it and shes been home since wednesday. and hungry until yesterday. we had been feeding her bland diet, chicken hamburg boiled with rice and broth, along with canned dog food. shes really not into it anymore and neither am i, it makes her go to the bathroom alot during the day. just wondering if anyone knows when it would be ok to switch her back to raw like we had her on before, we fed her bravo with a little kibble mixed in to teach her to chew. she came home wednesday and hasnt thrown up since tuesday, alternating between solid and pudding movements


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It is possible she may never be able to go back on raw as parvo can permanently damage the GI tract causing all kinds of food and fat sensitivities and an inability to handle raw due to the high fat content and/or the bacteria load. Because of that, I would go very slowly switching her over.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Mods, can you merge this with his identical thread in raw feeding?


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the info, started posting it in puppy place but thought it was better here sorry.


----------

